# دروس و فيديوهات عبر الخــط في المؤسسات الجزائرية - السعودية و جامعة الأمم المتحدة



## aidsami (12 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام
دروس و فيديوهات عبر الخــط في جل ميادين المعرفة

1- في المؤسسات الجزائرية - جامعة الأمم المتحدة
http://www.mesrs.dz/arabe_mesrs/cours_en_ligne_a.php

2- السعودية
cdd.gotevot.edu.sa

3-Massachusetts_Institute_of_Technology
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/


اوصيكم بالدعاء.


----------



## hhhkhalil (14 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## تولين (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بمجهودك


----------



## aidsami (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*العفو، دمتم سالمين.*


----------



## aidsami (23 يناير 2011)

جامعة سطيف- الجزائر (دروس و مذكرات نهاية التخرج) جيولوجيا
http://www.geologue.setif.org/


----------

